# Boat rebuild//Can anyone identify the hull???



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

I was given this hull to me from my grandpa who received it from a friend years ago with intentions to rebuild but health has made that a little hard. I've done one other small rebuild project on a gheenoe a few years back but this will be my biggest project yet (a little over 14'..) but have some friends and family who are sharing a little knowledge as well as youtube university. I have no title to the boat and little to no knowledge at all on hull make or year... however, after sanding and sanding and sanding some more ive noticed that the boat has been repaired before and repainted maybe more than once. I decided to take a little more paint off then necessary on the stern curious to see if I could find some sort of name and discovered 'Remora' on the side but after some google research I have found nothing. Im located in New Smyrna Beach, FL just to give an idea of location in case anyone knows anything about this boat! 'Remora' could be a given name and not a manufacture as well..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I wouldn't go any further until you work out the title issue. It can't legally be titled as a homemade since it was manufactured. Get your grandpa to dig around for any paperwork his friend gave him. Otherwise you might be putting it on the curb if you want to do it the proper way.

As far as make/model goes, I think Ashcrast made a similar boat back in the day.


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

firecat1981 said:


> I wouldn't go any further until you work out the title issue. It can't legally be titled as a homemade since it was manufactured. Get your grandpa to dig around for any paperwork his friend gave him. Otherwise you might be putting it on the curb if you want to do it the proper way.
> 
> As far as make/model goes, I think Ashcrast made a similar boat back in the day.


Well.. I may or may not already have a homemade title for a 14' boat..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You may have one, but it can't legally be for that boat. I know many guys fudge that part, but its not worth it to me.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

parkermeadows said:


> Well.. I may or may not already have a homemade title for a 14' boat..


With a comment like this after being told it is illegal to title that as a homemade I am guessing you are going to find it hard for people to assist you with your project.

Do it legally!


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> With a comment like this after being told it is illegal to title that as a homemade I am guessing you are going to find it hard for people to assist you with your project.
> 
> Do it legally!


Whos to say it wasnt homemade though? I dont know if it was manufactured or homemade as I havent been able to track down that information. I was given a homemade boat title but finding remora on the side lead me to believe maybe there was a manufacture out there under that name. Im not looking for help on the restoration I was just curious if anyone was familiar with the hull design or the name 'remora' being a builder. However... what would be the legal way??


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well I like the shape of the hull and this could turn into a sweet ride. With that said I wouldn't go any further till you can title it


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

What about getting ahold of the guys at The Skiff Shop? That chine on the bottom suggests to me that this wasn't just a run of the mill build.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The FWC/DHSMV will be able to do a search by name of the last owner.....assuming the records are still available from when DNR turned everything over to DHSMV.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

So here is the advise I will offer and none more if you refuse to listen to the extremely sound and correct advise already given. There is a legal way to aquire a title for that hull but you have to take the gamble. You *NEED TO CONTACT FWC AND ASK HOW TO FILE FOR AN “OTHER THAN HOMADE TITLE! * Easy peasy! Any job worth doing, is worth doing right! It is a cool design and could easily be worth the effort, but why not put in the easy work and title it properly?


----------



## MattGent (Nov 12, 2009)

That’s a cool bottom design. I’d like to know what it is.

I have done the “other than homemade” title process with the Florida FWC. It is not their priority, I had to keep bugging them to take the next step. By memory (10yrs ago) it took over a year and a half.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

MattGent said:


> That’s a cool bottom design. I’d like to know what it is.
> 
> I have done the “other than homemade” title process with the Florida FWC. It is not their priority, I had to keep bugging them to take the next step. By memory (10yrs ago) it took over a year and a half.


Never said it’d be easy. But neither is all the work that’s involved with a restore. And believe me, they are starting to watch for the whole “homemade” title gimmick these days!


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> Never said it’d be easy. But neither is all the work that’s involved with a restore. And believe me, they are starting to watch for the whole “homemade” title gimmick these days!


Can you aquire an "other than homemade" title without a HIN number?


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

20 years ago my neighbor found an old Jon boat. The previous owner appeared to be a bankrupt construction company. He contacted the sate was told by the State of Florida to change HIN and apply for a HOMEMADE title. 
He did and got the title. 
Fast forward a few years and he was stopped one night by FWC. How long ago did you steal this boat was the question as they confiscated the boat, motor, trailer, and truck. Arrested him with a felony for altering HID among other things.
A USPS worker who was 2 years from retirement. Lost his job at the time as a result of the felony.
After three years all charges were dropped and he got his stuff back (worthless after sitting 3 years) and the post office gave him his pension. 

NOT WORTH IT UNLESS DONE LEGAL. NO HOMEMADE


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

You shouldn’t have any numbers if it’s a “homemade”. I got my homemade title in about twenty minutes. The FWC came out to me for the inspection. Most of that was the FWC asking about how I built it the way I did. For his personal curiosity. He said he had only seen plywood mullet boats. Nothing like my build😂
I had lots of pics and receipts. As I was advised beforehand. He looked at none of that. 😂
But your case is a bit different. I would definitely get the title sorted. Before going forward as advised earlier. Check into what JC stated. There’s gotta be a legal way. With all the abandoned boats around.


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

jonny said:


> You shouldn’t have any numbers if it’s a “homemade”. I got my homemade title in about twenty minutes. The FWC came out to me for the inspection. Most of that was the FWC asking about how I built it the way I did. For his personal curiosity. He said he had only seen plywood mullet boats. Nothing like my build😂
> I had lots of pics and receipts. As I was advised beforehand. He looked at none of that. 😂
> But your case is a bit different. I would definitely get the title sorted. Before going forward as advised earlier. Check into what JC stated. There’s gotta be a legal way. With all the abandoned boats around.


Is there a way to search for a title based off of the last owners last name?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

You've got some good advice here, but since that's a sweet hull that I probably couldn't stand to throw away, I'll go against the grain here.

Here is the 2020 process to handle this situation...

Buy an old junker the same length and material, get the HIN off, burn the original in the middle of the street protester style (nobody will arrest you, you'll likely have supporters show up to help), if you happen to own a FootLocker do it there for authenticity.

Grind that HIN into your project hull with a dremel, fix the boat and fish the hell out of it. I have never seen an FWC look at a HIN, they only ever look at your reg #s unless you're riding around in a factory built aluminum jon boat saying you formed and riveted it up in your back yard like the guy above ^.

Support your local Outlaws

Edit: I wouldn't really burn it in the street, but the rest of that will probably work.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jonny said:


> You shouldn’t have any numbers if it’s a “homemade”. I got my homemade title in about twenty minutes. The FWC came out to me for the inspection. Most of that was the FWC asking about how I built it the way I did. For his personal curiosity. He said he had only seen plywood mullet boats. Nothing like my build😂
> I had lots of pics and receipts. As I was advised beforehand. He looked at none of that. 😂
> But your case is a bit different. I would definitely get the title sorted. Before going forward as advised earlier. Check into what JC stated. There’s gotta be a legal way. With all the abandoned boats around.


You received your HIN numbers when you received the title. Those numbers are required to be permanently attached to the hull just like a manufacturer.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

If you happen to find a HIN # on your hull check this link out, courtesy of @richg99.






HIN Search App User Guide


How to use HIN Search to decode boat HINs any where and any time!



www.hinsearchplus.com


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

LowHydrogen said:


> If you happen to find a HIN # on your hull check this link out, courtesy of @richg99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info in your comment above and I've actually been given the same advice from a local boat builder who makes race boats. Should we paint Biden on the old junker before be burn it in the street? Also, any advice on where I could look for it? I know typically its on the starboard transom but havent found it yet.. Also, I have gotten in contact with the owner before my grandpas son to try and track down the title and any make info..


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

Jason M said:


> What about getting ahold of the guys at The Skiff Shop? That chine on the bottom suggests to me that this wasn't just a run of the mill build.


Do you happen to have one of the guys numbers over there? Theyre only about 20 minutes from me. Ive heard greats things about tom and i believe justin??


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Do some light archeological sanding under the rub rail. On the starboard side of the transom. That’s where the USCG mandates HIN should be. If it has one.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

DuckNut said:


> You received your HIN numbers when you received the title. Those numbers are required to be permanently attached to the hull just like a manufacturer.


I was referring to him going into the FWC with existing HINs. And claiming to be homemade. But yes you are correct. When/if he gets a title. Those HINs are required to be permanently placed on the starboard transom.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Who ever had that boat prior. Was a serious inshore fisherman. The reason the hull looks so different. Is that they filled the upper spray chine. Softening the entry. To help eliminate hull slap. Looks like they also added a Carolina flare to the front. To help with spray. That’s why it has that weird line on the side. That appears outta nowhere. Probably a old school bonefish guide. I would try to find out as much history as you could on it. Might have been a famous guide from back in the day.
Definitely not something a casual weekend warrior would do. Somebody knew what they wanted and why. Cool little boat. Kinda reminds of Johnsen. But bow is not plumb.


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

jonny said:


> Who ever had that boat prior. Was a serious inshore fisherman. The reason the hull looks so different. Is that they filled the upper spray chine. Softening the entry. To help eliminate hull slap. Probably a old school bonefish guide. I would try to find out as much history as you could on it. Might have been a famous guide from back in the day.
> Definitely not something a casual weekend warrior would do.


There have definitely been some modifications done by someone with a fishy brain.. some weird things on the inside and there was a rope with pullys running from the bow to the stern under the rub rail to lower and raise an anchor one man from the back.. some old school interesting stuff that im having a good time diving into. The hull has some history behind it no doubt and is super cool to me which is why I really dont want to just put it to the curb...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

parkermeadows said:


> Thanks for the info in your comment above and I've actually been given the same advice from a local boat builder who makes race boats. Should we paint Biden on the old junker before be burn it in the street? Also, any advice on where I could look for it? I know typically its on the starboard transom but havent found it yet.. Also, I have gotten in contact with the owner before my grandpas son to try and track down the title and any make info..


@jonny hit it on the head on all accounts. Go sloooow if the # wasn't carved deep you'll go right through it and you'll never get it back.

If it is still in the other guys name it'll show up in his DMV profile, I can go in all see all kinds of stuff I used to own that someone never switched the title for.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I think it’s a modded Mitchell possibly.


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

LowHydrogen said:


> @jonny hit it on the head on all accounts. Go sloooow if the # wasn't carved deep you'll go right through it and you'll never get it back.
> 
> If it is still in the other guys name it'll show up in his DMV profile, I can go in all see all kinds of stuff I used to own that someone never switched the title for.


Can I do a search of the guys last name to look for this?


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

jonny said:


> I think it’s a modded Mitchell possibly.


The boat is about 13' 8" long and about 58" wide if this helps identify


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

14' Mitchell Craft rebuild - The Hull Truth - Boating and Fishing Forum


Boating How-Tos : The Kerno Memorial Forum - 14' Mitchell Craft rebuild - July and August have been too busy... Yesterday I applied the epoxy primer for the hull. It went on well but it was so thick that tipping was really not an option. I suppose I could have thinned it and made a more pliable...



www.thehulltruth.com


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

This has the side detail


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

jonny said:


> View attachment 155266
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look similar but there are a couple things to lead me to believe its something else... 









The bow seems to me to not be as deep and sharp and has more of a drawn out flare...
Along the side of the boat it has a raised line about 4 ft long or so..


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

The green one has that side detail. Keep in mind when they flared the front out. The bow will not look as plumb. The transom looks dead on to me.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

parkermeadows said:


> Can you aquire an "other than homemade" title without a HIN number?


You shouldn’t have a problem. You could possibly do a title search from previous owner’s name but may be easier to go the other than home made rt. They just want to verify the boat isn’t stolen. Give FWC dispatch a call and ask them to have an officer contact you at his/her convenience to clarify the process. Dispatch won’t be able to help but the officer will since they are the ones doing the inspection.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

This Johnsen has that side detail. But looks different at the transom. Maybe it’s crossbred Mitchell/Johnsen hybrid😂
May be tough to nail down. A lot of splashing went on back then. And yours is heavily modified.








We need some old salts to figure this out. I’m only in my 40s. These things predate me. Where’s Bob Lemay at?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

parkermeadows said:


> Can I do a search of the guys last name to look for this?


No I think I had to enter birthday and SS# if I remember correctly.


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

jonny said:


> This Johnsen has that side detail. But looks different at the transom. Maybe it’s crossbred Mitchell/Johnsen hybrid😂
> May be tough to nail down. A lot of splashing went on back then. And yours is heavily modified.
> View attachment 155275
> 
> We need some old salts to figure this out. I’m only in my 40s. These things predate me. Where’s Bob Lemay at?


I may have some information coming to me soon... I talked to my grandpa about the boat and the whole title issue and got in contact with his buddies grandson. It turns out the boat was his older brothers boat who I believe may have done some of the modifications. He told me his brother asked for my phone number and would be giving me a call to give me some information on the boat and title... im hoping the phone call brings good news and get this done the right way! By the way im new to this forum, this is my first post... and im 23. Just a young guy trying to rebuild a free boat!


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

I have found out that the boat is in fact a Remora and was built originally in 1969..


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

Anyone have a rub rail recommendation? I was thinking of doing the old school rope insert? I would like to paint the exterior of this girl fighting lady yellow, interior a oyster white color and maybe a piece of teak would on the base of a grab bar? Poling platform and a tiller setup. Danced around with thoughts in my head of a side console but leaning away from that.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

parkermeadows said:


> Anyone have a rub rail recommendation? I was thinking of doing the old school rope insert? I would like to paint the exterior of this girl fighting lady yellow, interior a oyster white color and maybe a piece of teak would on the base of a grab bar? Poling platform and a tiller setup. Danced around with thoughts in my head of a side console but leaning away from that.


I recently used this Tessilmare Radial Rub Rail Kits


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Remora Jon Boat 15' with Customized Trailor for Sale in Sarasota, FL - OfferUp


Used (normal wear), OBO Tires flat, Probably needs work . Make an offer!




offerup.com


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

parkermeadows said:


> Danced around with thoughts in my head of a side console but leaning away from that.


Everyone that has one leans away from it too. HAHA


Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

LowHydrogen said:


> Everyone that has one leans away from it too. HAHA
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help it.


Metal grab bar to the floor of the boat or build a small console and attach small grab bar there?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

On a boat that size I would be tempted to just mount something to a substantial cooler with tie downs, and keep it removable. Then you can have clean open space when you want it.

I have a coffin box/grab bar in my skiff but if it's super rough I'm sitting anyway.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Just one guys opinion


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

I have skimmed down through the post, and did not see this suggestion. I apologize if it is there.....What are the abandoned property laws in your state? You might be able to gain title through those laws with a couple of affidavits from anyone still alive to testify as to the boats ownership and status.


----------



## flrgr (Sep 19, 2020)

just Fyi on your HIN and title info. In FL, the date of October 31, 1972 is the date to remember. That's why en the HIN and Title requirements started. if your boat was manufactured prior to that, which includes if you THINK it was prior to that in the absence of a HIN or existing title, you should be good. this is the link to the florida statutes and specifically ch.328.



Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine



as far as the hull, most of the inspections i did when it was with the Florida Marine Patrol, before it became FWC, the hulls in the condition and location you documented, usually were manufactured within the the state, and often within the area, say central florida. it looks familiar but unfortunately i can't recall which one, but it also really looks like it could fall into era of pre-1972.

best of luck, with it.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Solid advice. It is not hard to do it legally. Call FWC and ask for an Other Than Homemade Inspection. What they are trying to determine is if the boat is stolen or other fraud has occurred. On an old boat like that one, that has very little intrinsic value, and after you explain the history of the boat, the officer will probably recommend that a title be issued. When they issue you a title they will also issue you a HIN Number for the hull. That way you will have a legally titled boat with a HIN that you could sell later with title in hand. It really is an easy process, but it will take a few months to get a title issued issued after the paperwork is submitted to DHSMV. Best to start the process now, so when the boat is finished you have the title.


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

flrgr said:


> just Fyi on your HIN and title info. In FL, the date of October 31, 1972 is the date to remember. That's why en the HIN and Title requirements started. if your boat was manufactured prior to that, which includes if you THINK it was prior to that in the absence of a HIN or existing title, you should be good. this is the link to the florida statutes and specifically ch.328.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been told the boat is a 1969 Remora.. Hoping to track down a title.


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

Gel coat or paint? Brand recommendations? Thanks guys!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Glasuerit 22 line urethane single stage ,then 2 coats of 790 clearcoat ,wet on wet


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

I have an old Elgin that was build in the late '50s or '60s I think. The bottom and flair looks exactly the same, flair looks like it was extended only a couple of inches and the chine softened as mentioned by others. See link to my boat below, I don't have the pictures anymore thanks to photobucket.

My New Project Hull/Future Skiff

Makes me want to start working on mine again!


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

hillcharl said:


> I have an old Elgin that was build in the late '50s or '60s I think. The bottom and flair looks exactly the same, flair looks like it was extended only a couple of inches and the chine softened as mentioned by others. See link to my boat below, I don't have the pictures anymore thanks to photobucket.
> 
> My New Project Hull/Future Skiff
> 
> Makes me want to start working on mine again!


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

OK found the old pics. There is a keel on mine as well, hard to see. They look similar but it's not the same hull. Good luck!


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

Does anyone have any advice on choice of outboard? Newer 30 fourstroke? Older 40 two stroke? Both too big? Whatre your guys thoughts?


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

Also, through a lot of phone calls and time. The original owner of the boat has an appointment with the orange county DMV 10/19 to get the title replaced.


----------



## parkermeadows (Aug 13, 2020)

Now I get to have some fun with the floor!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

To get that Bitdsall TM mount off the deck. Get some heavy braid. And a couple of washers/sticks/bolts. And make you two pull points. And you can saw it off it it’s held on with silicone/5200. You will delame your deck trying to pry it off. If it’s on with 5200


----------



## Kevin Booker (May 25, 2016)

Mako 181 said:


> 20 years ago my neighbor found an old Jon boat. The previous owner appeared to be a bankrupt construction company. He contacted the sate was told by the State of Florida to change HIN and apply for a HOMEMADE title.
> He did and got the title.
> Fast forward a few years and he was stopped one night by FWC. How long ago did you steal this boat was the question as they confiscated the boat, motor, trailer, and truck. Arrested him with a felony for altering HID among other things.
> A USPS worker who was 2 years from retirement. Lost his job at the time as a result of the felony.
> ...


That would be a stressful 3 years I wouldn’t want


----------

